# I'm hooked



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

i couldn't swing the big bucks grinder but I talked the wife into this pheer 1.5 hp variable speed. Hope my credit is good lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

Anybody want to buy any wood lol now I need Christmas to hurry up and get here


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 88872


Lol that's good but believe me every tom dick and Harry has started making sticks. They have about broke me. Lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

